# Toshiba Tecra M4 -- touch screen

## y0gi636

I just got my new tecra m4 ( http://www.toshibadirect.com/td/b2c/cmod.to?seg=HHO&coid=-29325&sel=0&rcid=-26367&ccid=1291021 ) and every thing is working perfect in gentoo except I can not find the touch screen let alone get it working

I've been falowing the examples and instructions here and on the linux wacom site, tryed both the stable and dev drivers but X is not able to find it no matter what device I point it at.  nothing shows up in lspci or lsusb that would indicate where it is.  I can't find anything in /proc or /sys that may point to it.

so far there is no sign of any one else putting linux on the tecra M4, atleast according to google

it would seem either I'm completly missing somthing or toshiba decided to use a new version of the waycom tablet for this laptop.

at the moment windows is inoperable but my next step is to move the partition around a bit so I can get it working (recovery disks are never flexible enough), hopefully I'll be able to gather some info from there to help this out.

I'm also looking for information from the linuxwacom mailing list and the toshiba linux mailing list.

any ideas would be awsome and obviously if any one wants any specific info I would be happy to post it.

thanks

Brian

----------

## bungernut

All in all this tablet looks awsome, and I will no doubt trash the windoze as soon as i get it (as long as there is support in linux). I am wondering what kind of programs there are available that incorporate the tablet like features. I plan to do my homework on it saving billions of trees in the end (physics grad student) and need to know how I might be able to do this, is there a journal program? anything with drawing aids to make perfect circles and lines, etc? How about text recignition in linux? Im also wondering how power throtteling in linux is for this laptop as well as suspend/sleep?

To the oirgional poster, you got every peice of hardware working (besides the pen, which is the main point but no doubt will be fixed soon), X-window flipping upon closure, and all that? Did you get the bluetooth option? working? Was the wireless and network and power setup available in the kernel or did you have to compile modules from 3-rd party?

----------

## phaeton

It's probably pretty close to the other Toshiba tablet PC (M200)

Found this online

http://www.adebenham.com/laptop/toshiba_m200.html

Not sure if you've tried the settings outlined here but it may help you out.

----------

## hackerError

I just got my Tecra M4 a day or so ago, and am spending time getting the shizzle working.

All I have left is

handwriting recognition

screenflipping upon swivel

Wired ethernet

Working:

Screen flippong by killing x and restarting

Wireless ethernet

The pen and drawing (kindof important  :Wink: )

everything else.

----------

## bungernut

To the last poster (or anyone else that knows)

1) What are you using to write in? like which journal program specifically? 

2) What do you know about handwriting recognition in linux? Has it even been done?

3) Would you mind posting your xorg.conf?

4) Does everything else constitute bluetooth?

5) Has anyone heard of a math recognition program?

I just ordered my M4 and looking foreward to the day I get to ditch windows  :Smile: 

----------

## hackerError

I've set up my personal website as a sort of resource for getting the tecra m4 working since there's not very much info on it.

I get a lot more working every day, so when you get yours, you should use my stuff as a start point and then add to it for other users.

http://www.jeremybox.com

----------

## ahbritto

I created a wiki page with setup instructions for the Tecra M4: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Toshiba_Tecra_M4

----------

## bungernut

Still havent heard much about the programs that would make a tablet PC worth it in linux...

----------

